# Elmira Vintage Guitar Show APRIL 23 2017 - 8th year!



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Plan now to attend the 8th annual Elmira Vintage Guitar Show, Sunday April 23, 2017.

This years show will be held in the *Woolwich Memorial Centre, *a much bigger location.

The address is the same as other years, the arena is directly beside the Lions Hall.

*Actively seeking vendors.*

Please contact me through my website at ontarioguitarshows.com for more info.

Find Ontario Guitar Shows on Facebook to see some photos of past shows.

*MARK YOUR CALENDARS NOW! 
DON'T MISS CANADA'S BIGGEST AND BEST GUITAR SHOW*​


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Calendar marked!


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Anyone want to share a table?

I've been to the show a number of times, but have never tried to sell anything. But the basement is getting full, need clear a walking path, so at least a couple of guitars and a couple of amps. So thinking of maybe biting the bullet and seeing how that goes.


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

Seeing that you're moving the show to the arena next door think I'll jump in the roadster and wander on by (weather permitting). I definitely wouldn't go if it was being held in the Lions Hall again.

TD


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Very pleased to hear you moved to a larger venue.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

LexxM3 said:


> Anyone want to share a table?
> 
> I've been to the show a number of times, but have never tried to sell anything. But the basement is getting full, need clear a walking path, so at least a couple of guitars and a couple of amps. So thinking of maybe biting the bullet and seeing how that goes.


Has anyone taken you up on this yet? I'm interested as long as it's not a long weekend - which I don't think it is.

How big are the tables?


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

adcandour said:


> Has anyone taken you up on this yet? I'm interested as long as it's not a long weekend - which I don't think it is.
> 
> How big are the tables?


No, you're the first one to start getting organized . I've just sent a set of questions to the organizers. 

You better not be selling anything you got off me, those were just for you . Kidding, share the wealth ...


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

LexxM3 said:


> No, you're the first one to start getting organized . I've just sent a set of questions to the organizers.
> 
> You better not be selling anything you got off me, those were just for you . Kidding, share the wealth ...


Ha, cool. I'm up for it, if you are. Just PM me with what you need from my end money-wise.

TBH, I wish I could sell everything buy my Monty and Morattos, but I don't think I can give up that strat I bought off you. 

I'm still not a tele guy though, so moving that one is inevitable. I ended up getting a tip from the guitar tech in Barrie and use marker/crayon to fill the chip and then nail glue. It looks really. I could make it perfect, but it's barely noticeable.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

I'd love to see that repair. Maybe a New Repaired Tele Neck Day with pictures?

In term of your share of the table, it shouldn't be much, maybe just the Louis


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Exhibitor tables for this years show going fast!
Lots of new vendors and lots of the big vendors you come for year after year.
Don't miss out! Book your table now!


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

savageblue said:


> Exhibitor tables for this years show going fast!
> Lots of new vendors and lots of the big vendors you for year after year.
> Don't miss out! Book your table now!


@savageblue message sent on your email


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

Just noticed this thread! I have my table booked for this year's show. Please stop by and say hi if you are attending the show.


----------



## Danijoe (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks for arranging for a larger venue. Last year was veeeery crowded (good) but no room to even look at items (bad). I'll be there for sure. Hoping to see some DIY guitar and bass kits, among other things.


----------



## losch79 (Jul 11, 2016)

This should be a lot of fun, I will be making the trip. Is this going to be an all cash event or will some vendors accept debit/credit for major purchases?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Checked out the website. (Could be in Hamilton then.) Any young people attend? LOL!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2017)

losch79 said:


> This should be a lot of fun, I will be making the trip. Is this going to be an all cash event or will some vendors accept debit/credit for major purchases?


It's a small town. Banks are within 5 mins of the venue to withdraw cash.
Load up before hand. There's always been a lot of nice eye candy when I go.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

losch79 said:


> This should be a lot of fun, I will be making the trip. Is this going to be an all cash event or will some vendors accept debit/credit for major purchases?


I can accept MC, Visa, and Amex, so feel free to splurge at my table.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

KapnKrunch said:


> Checked out the website. (Could be in Hamilton then.) Any young people attend? LOL!


People of all ages...seriously.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

KapnKrunch said:


> Checked out the website. (Could be in Hamilton then.) Any young people attend? LOL!


People of all ages...seriously. Plenty of young folks.


----------



## losch79 (Jul 11, 2016)

I might just have to do that... looks like I will be lined up bright and early waiting for the doors to open!


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

losch79 said:


> This should be a lot of fun, I will be making the trip. Is this going to be an all cash event or will some vendors accept debit/credit for major purchases?


There is a cash machine on site.


----------



## losch79 (Jul 11, 2016)

savageblue said:


> There is a cash machine on site.


Good to know. Thanks. Looking forward to the show and meeting some of the fine folks on here!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

savageblue said:


> There is a cash machine on site.


Will it be full?..Really full?


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

greco said:


> Will it be full?..Really full?


We have made provisions to have it filled midway through the show.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

OK ...folks
Once again I'm sharing a table with laristotle (Larry)...
Any GC member that walks by without saying "hallo000" will be cursed for 3 years...

In case you missed the opportunity last year to buy one of my "infamous" telecaster vinyl pick guards,
I will bring another batch for your appraisal. You can also buy one for a friend. they are very nice pick guards.
G.

This is what they look like.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Look forward to going again this year. Probably be there around noon.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

How much does a table go for?


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Roryfan said:


> How much does a table go for?


I believe its 100 dollars this year.
G.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2017)

Came across savageblue's kijiji ad. 
Looking past the LP DC's, there's hamstrung (red shirt), greco and myself.
Keep your eye's out and say hi when you stop in.
I'll be wearing a first edition GC tshirt.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Maybe I would be easier remember/identify if I wore the same beige and white check shirt this year...LOL


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Hopefully I am going to fly from Regina to Hamiton and attend with my son. Should be fun. (Wonder if there will be any other babyboomers there. LOL!)


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

KapnKrunch said:


> Hopefully I am going to fly from Regina to Hamiton and attend with my son. Should be fun. (Wonder if there will be any other babyboomers there. LOL!)


Be sure to stop and say "Hi" to us!!


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> Hopefully I am going to fly from Regina to Hamiton and attend with my son. Should be fun. (Wonder if there will be any other babyboomers there. LOL!)


Some younger folk too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2017)

I remember your son. I like his(?) Tele.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

He wishes it was his.  Took this picture at last year's show. He'll be coming along with me this year again.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2017)

Lookin' forward to seeing ya's again.
You're gonna pack a lot of cash, correct?


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Tempting as it may be I just go to look.  Haven't bought a new (or used) guitar in 17+ years. Not that there's not a few I wouldn't mind owning some day.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Ayr Guitars said:


> Just noticed this thread! I have my table booked for this year's show. Please stop by and say hi if you are attending the show.


EDIT: Apologies, it was not you but another GC member that I was thinking of...


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

GuitarT said:


> Some younger folk too.


Hey, that was my booth from last year! The Strat he's pointing at is one of my builds.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

That blue burst Strat was his favorite of the whole show.


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Just one month until showtime! 
More vendors, tables and gear than ever!
New, much bigger location.
Along with our trusted long time vendors, we again have many new vendors including Fender Canada who will be showcasing their new line of American Elite Guitars!
Don't miss this once a year event!
ontarioguitarshows.com


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Over 50 Exhibitors and over 80 tables of guitars and gear!
Don't Miss Out!!
April 23, 2017
11am-4pm
Follow us on Facebook
Check out our website for all the details: www.ontarioguitarshows.com


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2017)

I'm still not sure what I'll be bringing. lol.

Here's the link to google maps to find your way there.
Just enter your starting point.
Google Maps


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

I'll be there with a bunch of low-to-high-priced junk.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Well, less than 24 hours to go! Looking forward to some familiar faces and hopefully meet some new ones. I'll be there with my 12 year old son and I'll be wearing a Boston Red Sox hat ( sorry Jays fans).  Don't be afraid to tap.me on the shoulder and say "hi".


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Wanted to go but I have to work tomorrow because I'm self employed and that means that the guy I work for is a dick.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2017)

Get up extra early and get your work out of the way.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Client meeting in the afternoon.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Wardo said:


> Client meeting in the afternoon.


Well if yo go first thing in the AM, you get first crack at the gold


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2017)

Doors open at 11 am.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

I skipped last year but I'm wondering if there's any swapping going on or are we talking straight sales, anyone bringing trade bait?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Jimmy_D said:


> ... I'm wondering if there's any swapping going on...


The short answer is "Yes" ...but not all that much, IMO. 

What kind of trade bait are you considering bringing?


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

I have a guitar or two I might trade for the right gear, I think I'll just toss them in the car and if something comes up I'll have them on hand.

I have an '84 Burny Sykes LP Custom and an '84 Tokai Strat TST60.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I have never been able to go and now I live too far away. I hope someone can take lots of pics and post them here for us.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Pics would be good. Good for those who aren't going because they don't need GAS expenses taking away from summer hobbies.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hope to see some GC members. I will be wearing he beige/white check shirt and will be sharing a table with @Hamstrung. 

See you there.....


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Damn it! It's only on for 5 hours? I don't think I can make it . 
I've got something going on this morning, and won't be home until about 12:30 or 1:00 - then there's the 1 hour and 15 or 1.5 hour drive. I'll see what I can do...


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Well that was fun.  Lots of great stuff and a much better venue. Lots more room than the old building.
Here's a few pics.










Ayr Guitars










Our own motley crew.  (Hamstrung, Greco, laristotle and GT Maker)


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

MUCH better show than last year, the new venue is great. As well as the motley crew pictured above i also ran into Chuck and Alex (LexxM3 and Adcandour), and Stephen (Hammertone).

Lots of nice stuff but i managed to walk out without spending anything.

Dave, I see that 335 is missing from the pic, did you sell it? Great price (for the buyer).


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

I missed it again. Let year we were on way there when my wife had allergic reaction.
This time my mom had stroke and I flew to Europe on Good Friday and staying with her till May 10th. Sorry to miss you guys - again.
(at least my mom recovered already completely and doing great).

yours truly
Bojan


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2017)

glad to hear that mom's ok Bojan, see ya next year.



GuitarT said:


> Our own motley crew.  (Hamstrung, Greco, laristotle and GT Maker)


Caught me sitting on my ass. Thanks GT.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2017)

There was a lot of nice eye candy. Had my sights on a few (bass). 
Alas, I didn't sell enough to cash in on any. 

Even invited a couple of vendors to my table to check out potential trade bait.
I guess they were busy, or as most of them said, 'I'm trying to sell!'.
So am I. 
But since we have to take all our stuff home as well, why not take a different flavour? lol.

Here's my and GTmaker's table


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Sorry I missed you @davetcan 

I got lucky, scored good deals on a PT-Pro & replacement bass neck then sold the one guitar I was allowed to bring in (Kauer Daylighter Express that you may have seen on here). Believe it or not I actually put the money in the bank vs. buying that '04 50th Annie Am. Std. Strat - it was hard to pass up at $1100 but my property taxes will be paid!

Some cool stuff but TBH it was a bit of a $hit show in terms of volume on the floor. Didn't realize that you could use the dressing rooms to demo amps, spoke to an acoustic builder who made the trek down from QC that was very unhappy at the set up.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

Didn't move too much product--but made some cool business connections and met some lovely people. Plus everyone that took my Strat(-style) for a test-drive left the table raving about my new pickups, so I know they're at least good enough to finish taking to market.
Cheaper marketing than flyers, if nothing else.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

It was a great day. My thanks again to @Hamstrung for securing our table early and getting all of that organized.

Being next to @laristotle and @GTmaker was fun as we compared sales, etc.

@davetcan ...Great to see you agin. Yes, the Epi. 335 sold fairly early. I sold almost everything that I took today. I cut the prices as the show went on and now have no electric gear (except for a Nano Muff Fuzz and a 31 band Graphic EQ that didn't sell).

I spoke to @Taylor and Ashley briefly. Nice to see them again.

I also saw @LexxM3 and @adcandour at their table just as LexxM3 was selling a nice bass amp.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

laristotle said:


> There was a lot of nice eye candy. Had my sights on a few (bass).
> Alas, I didn't sell enough to cash in on any.
> 
> Even invited a couple of vendors to my table to check out potential trade bait.
> ...


There was a bit of parking lot pimpin' going on. @adcandour sold a guitar to another vendor as he was packing up.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2017)

greco said:


> Being next to @laristotle and @GTmaker was fun as we compared sales, etc.


A special thanks again to you Dave for your generous gift of your guitar stand.
As you said 'because I no longer have electrics'.
How many breakfasts/lunches do I owe you now?


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

I can see how the acoustic guys could be unhappy, but from an electric guy's perspective, I thought the sound levels were ok where @adcandour and I were located. The organizers did try to police the loudness a bit. While the rooms are a good concept, I don't see how you can leave your table unattended to use them and most of the amps are pretty heavy to lug back and forth. Perhaps the rooms should be designated quiet rooms for the acoustics?

The new venue was way better, actually had room to talk and try. Load-in and load-out was pretty organized. I think from an organizational point of view, this was a major step up from previous years. But the ATM machine ran out of money 2/3 of the way in ...

On my side, sold 2 amps and 1 guitar. Didn't sell some gear I didn't *really* want to sell , so all good. Only thing I bought is below -- thank you @adcandour's Dad.










Great to see the gang, but didn't have time to hang out. Maybe there should be jam rooms ...


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

LexxM3 said:


> Perhaps the rooms should be designated quiet rooms for the acoustics?
> 
> But the ATM machine ran out of money 2/3 of the way in ...
> 
> On my side, sold 2 amps and 1 guitar. Didn't sell some gear I didn't *really* want to sell , so all good. Only thing I bought is below -- thank you @adcandour's Dad.


Good idea on the acoustic front. Maybe the amp builders could be set up in the dressing rooms from the get go? Kinda hard/unfair to other vendors to give a 50W Marshall clone a proper workout on the show floor. You'd just need adequate signage so that the patrons don't miss their wares.

Loved those picks, grabbed a couple myself. Thanks for letting me put those pedals on your table, like you I'm kinda glad that Memory Man didn't sell.

BTW free plug for @SouthamptonPdls really liked the prototype of the 4-in-1 modulation pedal: phase, flange, chorus & vibe/trem (sorry I don't amemeber which one the fourth effect was) in a standard Boss-sized unit. Curious to A/B it with some top-notch stand-alone pedals.

P.S. ATMs ran outta money?! Should put the folks who run the nudie bar in charge of that dept.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

laristotle said:


> glad to hear that mom's ok Bojan, see ya next year.
> 
> 
> 
> Caught me sitting on my ass. Thanks GT.


It's all about timing. I know you're a real "stand up" kinda guy  
So apparently other guys here had tables? Other than the "motley crew" and Ayr Guitars I'm not sure where y'all where. What were ya selling? I'd probably best remember your tables by that.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Roryfan said:


> Good idea on the acoustic front. Maybe the amp builders could be set up in the dressing rooms from the get go? Kinda hard/unfair to other vendors to give a 50W Marshall clone a proper workout on the show floor. You'd just need adequate signage so that the patrons don't miss their wares.
> 
> Loved those picks, grabbed a couple myself. Thanks for letting me put those pedals on your table, like you I'm kinda glad that Memory Man didn't sell.
> 
> ...




Wait, there was a nudie bar??? In Elmira???? Oh my, that might have been a sight NOT to see

Actually stopped in to Elmira today. Forgot all about the show entirely even


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

GuitarT said:


> So apparently other guys here had tables? Other than the "motley crew" and Ayr Guitars I'm not sure where y'all where. What were ya selling? I'd probably best remember your tables by that.


@adcandour and I (and occasionally @Roryfan) were in the same cluster as Ayr Guitars. If you face Ayr Guitars table, we were, two (or maybe 3?) tables to the right (around the corner).

By the way, Gerry @RiffWrath was there as well, walking the aisles. The next jam is in planning stages, 3rd week of June.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Would that be 3rd Saturday in June? That would make it the 17th which would mean I'll probably miss it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

LexxM3 said:


> ...Perhaps the rooms should be designated quiet rooms .....


At the Ottawa Guitar Show last summer they had several (maybe 4 or so) small (~ 6' x ~ 6') *portable *soundproof "booths" made from panels and located in the display area.
They looked a bit like this (although smaller) and were VERY impressive and effective:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

LexxM3 said:


> But the ATM machine ran out of money 2/3 of the way in ...


Seriously!!??


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

greco said:


> Seriously!!??


Yap. The buyer that bought my bass amp had to drive out to get the cash because the machine was empty.


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

Today (or yesterday now) was my first time ever going to an event such as this, and I must say I had a lot of fun & I walked away with some good deals. Got a quad set of 6L6GCMSTR tubes for a good price, and an Ampeg V4 cab for an absolute steal. If this keeps happening annually I can see myself becoming a regular!! I say next year any and all forum members where a TGCF shirt. I saw a person wearing one!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2017)

LexxM3 said:


> By the way, Gerry @RiffWrath was there as well, walking the aisles. The next jam is in planning stages, 3rd week of June.





GuitarT said:


> Would that be 3rd Saturday in June? That would make it the 17th which would mean I'll probably miss it.


Hmm .. he usually does it the week Saturday before the Canada Day long weekend, which would be the 24th.



danielSunn0))) said:


> I say next year any and all forum members where a TGCF shirt. I saw a person wearing one!!


I had mine on.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

laristotle said:


> glad to hear that mom's ok Bojan, see ya next year.


Thank you!
See you perhaps at RiffWraths?

Also - is that Mesa head Blue Angel?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Maybe next year...

Had other unavoidable obligations this year.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

LexxM3 said:


> Yap. The buyer that bought my bass amp had to drive out to get the cash because the machine was empty.


Maybe that is part of the reason as to why there was no "end of show rush for deals". Unless this actually happened and I am misjudging it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bigboki said:


> Also - is that Mesa head Blue Angel?


Yes...Contact @GTmaker (Guelph). It is his.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm sorry I missed this, but my daughter had dance competition. Hopefully, the schedules line up for next time, as it looks like it was fun.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Scotty said:


> Wait, there was a nudie bar??? In Elmira???? Oh my, that might have been a sight NOT to see


I don't think so and I hope not.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Yeah, couldn't make it. Too many irons in the fire. Thanks for posting pics, guys!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2017)

GuitarT said:


> Would that be 3rd Saturday in June? That would make it the 17th which would mean I'll probably miss it.





laristotle said:


> Hmm .. he usually does it the week Saturday before the Canada Day long weekend, which would be the 24th.


I just verified with Gerry. It will be the 24th.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Still recovering from yesterday. My back and feet are not pleased!
It was great to see the GC community so well represented behind the tables! 
Overall the venue was a better choice with the notable exception of the constant din of the various noises bouncing off hard curved surfaces. Only so much you can do in an arena. Other than that it was well organized and had much more elbow room for both vendors and customers.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

bigboki said:


> Thank you!
> See you perhaps at RiffWraths?
> Also - is that Mesa head Blue Angel?


nothing better then a picture of a naked BLue Angel...still available .
here are the specs:
MESA/Boogie®

G.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Wonderful amp ^^^^^


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

danielSunn0))) said:


> …Ampeg V4 cab for an absolute steal….


You're welcome - just paying it forward a bit. It's not what one sells it for that counts so much as one pays for it. :^) But you missed the utterly fabulous Tagus 2x12" combo w/Peavey Scorpion speakers! It went, along with a variety of other amp-related junk.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Great coverage guys. I almost feel like I was there.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Next year I will be retired...planning to check it out. Saving my sheckles.


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

Hammertone said:


> You're welcome - just paying it forward a bit. I learned a long time ago that it's not what one sells it for that counts so much as one pays for it. :^) But you missed the utterly fabulous Tagus 2x12" combo w/Peavey Scorpion speakers! It went, along with a variety of amp-related stuff. Lots of interest in a couple of cool old basses as well, but no bites.


So wait - you're the individual I was possibly going to get the Scorpion's off of, but instead you unknowingly sold me the V4 cab!??! That's awesome... COSMIC EVEN!!! Honestly, the V4 cab alone made up for the 4+ hours of driving I did that day.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I saw that tagus amp. I was curious about it. It was across from me the whole show until someone stored it in our area. I sold my Cort to member 'skeet' from the same table as the tagus. There were more cracks in the guitar than I remember, so he got it fir a great price.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

adcandour said:


> I saw that tagus amp. I was curious about it. It was across from me the whole show until someone stored it in our area. I sold my Cort to member 'skeet' from the same table as the tagus. There were more cracks in the guitar than I remember, so he got it fir a great price.


That was probably Big Ed who was over there with hammertone (Stephen).


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Sounds like we definitely need a secret mark/tattoo and a handshake for next time ...


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

adcandour said:


> I sold my Cort to member 'skeet'


Was your Cort the 335 copy that was a tobacco burst? I was eyeing that up a bunch. I hear Cort is the main factory that manufactures guitars out of Korea; confirm or deny?



LexxM3 said:


> Sounds like we definitely need a secret mark/tattoo and a handshake for next time ...


100% agree!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

danielSunn0))) said:


> Was your Cort the 335 copy that was a tobacco burst? I was eyeing that up a bunch. I hear Cort is the main factory that manufactures guitars out of Korea; confirm or deny?
> 
> 
> 
> 100% agree!


Yep, that was mine. And, yes, as far as I know, 2004s were built in S. Korea.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

laristotle said:


> I just verified with Gerry. It will be the 24th.


Awesome. I'll be there.  
One small criticism of the show, I would love it if they had discounted admission rates for kids. It would be a great family outing but if you have a couple kids along it adds up quickly.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2017)

Hammertone said:


> Lots of interest in a couple of cool old basses as well, but no bites.


I'm still thinking about that well worn p-bass on your table (it was you I think?).
Maybe we can work something out.



LexxM3 said:


> Sounds like we definitely need a secret mark/tattoo and a handshake for next time ...


Everyone buy a GC t-shirt?


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

adcandour said:


> I saw that tagus amp. I was curious about it. It was across from me the whole show until someone stored it in our area. I sold my Cort to member 'skeet' from the same table as the tagus. There were more cracks in the guitar than I remember, so he got it fir a great price.


The best part about the Tagus was not having to pay the guy to take it away. Not Canadian amp history's finest hour. There's a Tagus head for sale at Cask in Toronto if you are curious to at least hear how er, ah...amazing they sound. At least you got to hear everybody and his brother wailing through the V-4 cab. I'm sure that was thrilling.



laristotle said:


> I'm still thinking about that well worn p-bass on your table (it was you I think?). Maybe we can work something out.


Anytime, until it disappears.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Hammertone said:


> The best part about the Tagus was not having to pay the guy to take it away. Not Canadian amp history's finest hour.
> There's a Tagus head for sale at Cask in Toronto if you are curious to at least hear how amazingly they sound.
> At least you got to hear everybody and his brother wailing through the V-4 cab. I'm sure that was thrilling.


Yeah, I definitely did....

One kid was playing so much, I thought it was his table. He was pretty good though...


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

adcandour said:


> Yeah, I definitely did....One kid was playing so much, I thought it was his table. He was pretty good though...


He was checking out a very wonderful Allparts strat. That guitar has since been sold.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2017)

Hammertone said:


> Yep. Homemade one-piece mahogany body.


Before anyone else asks .. pics? 
I can't quite recall it at the moment.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Sure…there were two. This one...


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2017)

Aye! 
Sorry, I was thinking of something else.
Possibly some other table around you.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

…and this one:


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)




----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Interesting history on this bass. Built by Dave Wren, many years ago. Small Jazz bass-style neck for it with an extra fret, on an alder body. Innovative Air Jazz bridge pickup, and it's as sexy as ever. Light as a feather, sounds great. It got a ton of attention at the show from folks who know who Dave Wren is, as well as from players who had no clue but sensed its magic mojo vibrationosity. But no one ponied up. Subsequently sold to a happy camper.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2017)

That's the one.



Hammertone said:


> It got a ton of attention at the show .. But no one ponied up.


I did invite you to my table to look at some trade bait.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

You were on the other side of the rink (Canada!) and I only got over there when the show was finished, and you were packing up. 

Guitars Canada identification - good idea. I shall make a nice sign with macaroni and gold spray paint for next year's show!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2017)

A friend of my neighbour was there and sent him a panoramic that he stitched together


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I've worn my GC t-shirt in the past but people kept thinking it was the name of my "business". I didn't want to confuse people.
BTW, I'm not a business just a guy that buys a lot of gear! (I had to say that more than a few times!)


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2017)

Hamstrung said:


> I'm not a business just a guy that buys a lot of gear! (I had to say that more than a few times!)


Ha! So did I when a few people asked for my card.
Gave my E address to a few (haven't had contact though).


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

Is there actually somewhere on this site to order a shirt?


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm not sure if Scott, @GuitarsCanada stills does that.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

laristotle said:


> Ha! So did I when a few people asked for my card.
> Gave my E address to a few (haven't had contact though).


Yap, many buyers assumed @adcandour and I were a business as well. That might be pointing to an emerging perception/reality issue with this event. Hm. In any case, if I do this again next year, I will be ready to take credit cards (was asked several times) with Square or similar (and maybe leave room for a tip on the pay interface .


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

LexxM3 said:


> ..and maybe leave room for a tip on the pay interface .


This is known as thinking "outside of the box" and "inside the Square" ...groan.
Couldn't resist. 
However, I would likely have made more effort if it was someone other than you...LOL
I'm practicing being more like @adcandour ...is it working?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

greco said:


> This is known as thinking "outside of the box" and "inside the Square" ...groan.
> Couldn't resist.
> However, I would likely have made more effort if it was someone other than you...LOL
> I'm practicing being more like @adcandour ...is it working?



Sorry but it isn't working. When they made Adcandour they threw a way the mold. The one, the only, the original.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Lola said:


> Sorry but it isn't working. When they made Adcandour they threw a way the mold. The one, the only.


Yap. Sorry @greco. And. Sorry @adcandour.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

you guys are making me uncomfortable.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

adcandour said:


> you guys are making me uncomfortable.


 But why? Lol

Your unique, your one of a kind. 

You are the real deal!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2017)

adcandour said:


> you guys are making me uncomfortable.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Hey Adcandour, are you being modest, slightly shy or both? lol


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Lola said:


> Hey Adcandour, are you being modest, slightly shy or both? lol


No. Not shy at all. I don't think I'm modest either, but I don't _knowingly_ brag. I just don't know how to respond to some comments - especially when all I'm thinking about is yogurt.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 82441


Wasn't he a Russian hockey player? Aleksander .......


----------



## SouthamptonPdls (Nov 4, 2014)

Roryfan said:


> Good idea on the acoustic front. Maybe the amp builders could be set up in the dressing rooms from the get go? Kinda hard/unfair to other vendors to give a 50W Marshall clone a proper workout on the show floor. You'd just need adequate signage so that the patrons don't miss their wares.
> 
> Loved those picks, grabbed a couple myself. Thanks for letting me put those pedals on your table, like you I'm kinda glad that Memory Man didn't sell.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Glad you liked it, we're excited to release it. Will be called the "Utility Knife" and will be phase, flange, chorus and trem.

Cheers,
Hamish


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Anyone know who had the two white JCM800 combos at their display?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

TubeStack said:


> Anyone know who had the two white JCM800 combos at their display?


I don't, but they seemed glum. Our table was at that corner as well. I believe they wanted $1500 for one of them.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

adcandour said:


> I don't, but they seemed glum. Our table was at that corner as well. I believe they wanted $1500 for one of them.


Thanks. Yes, I asked about the price and they said $1500 for one or $2500 for both.

It was funny, at first they both responded at once and said different prices: $1400/$1500.

At the time, I was in a strict "no buying anything" mode and now those amps linger in my dreams... lol.


----------

